# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ανάλυση σχεδίου και εικόνας τροφοδοτικού 12V/0.5A

## Troller

Καταρχάς συγγνώμη αν το ανοίγω σε λάθος κατηγορία 
Οπότε αν κάποιος ξέρει πού πρέπει να πάει ας το μεταφέρει ή ας μου πει πως να το κάνω εγώ

Λοιπόν έχω βρει το παρακάτω τροφοδοτικό 12V/0.5A σε γνωστή εταιρία
Αλλά θέλω μια βοήθεια καθώς είμαι καινούριος στα ηλεκτρονικά και δεν είμαι αρκετά εξοικειωμένος 

Τροφοδοτικό1.PNG
Τροφοδοτικό2.jpg

1η ερώτηση: Οι μπαταρίες που ακριβώς συνδέονται στο σχέδιο;
2η ερώτηση: Τα 1,2,3 και 4 τα οποία από ότι κατάλαβα είναι διακόπτες τι ακριβώς κάνουν; Θέλω να πω 1 διακόπτης δεν έπρεπε να υπάρχει(on-off);
3η ερώτηση: Δίπλα στο C3* και C4 βλέπω κάποια +, το ίδιο και στους διακόπτες 3 και 4 υπάρχουν 1 + και 1 -... τι ακριβώς είναι;
4η ερώτηση: Τα D1,D2,D3 και D4 σχηματίζουν ένα τετράγωνο... αυτά είναι κανονικές δίοδοι ή είναι ένα εξάρτημα; Επίσης βλέπω ότι στις δύο γωνίες που σχηματίζονται μαζί με το τετράγωνο υπάρχουν 2 ~ και στις άλλες 2 υπάρχουν 1 - και 1 +... τι ακριβώς είναι;
5η ερώτηση: Τα C1 και C2 είναι πυκνωτές (χωρίς πολικότητα) ενώ τα C3* και C4 είναι πυκνωτές (με πολικότητα); Επίσης τι το διαφορετικό έχει ο πυκνωτής C3*; (το γράφει στο σχέδιο αλλά δεν το πολύ καταλαβαίνω)
6η ερώτηση: Είδα στο θέμα "σύμβολα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων" τους διακόπτες, μα δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά οι διακόπτες του σχεδίου... θεωρώ ότι μάλλον τους έχουν σχεδιάσει διαφορετικά στο σχέδιο... ποιοι ακριβώς είναι οι διακόπτες αυτοί του σχεδίου(πχ είναι ο Push-On);
7η ερώτηση: Το εξάρτημα IC1 είναι κάποιο ειδικό εξάρτημα που θα βρω μόνο στο ίδιο μαγαζί ή είναι κάτι γενικό που σε συμβολίζεται έτσι και συντομογραφία έχει το IC; 
8η ερώτηση και τελευταία: Ξέρει κανείς κανένα πρόγραμμα για 3D απεικόνιση πλακετών; (το θέλω για παρουσίαση για αυτούς που θα το σχολιάσουν)...

Αυτά προς το παρόν μπορεί να προκύψουν ίσως λίγες ακόμη ερωτήσεις...
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου πει που ακριβώς βρίσκονται τα εξαρτήματα σε σχέση με το σχέδιο
πχ Οι δίοδοι απ' ότι κατάλαβα είναι τα 4 μαύρα εξαρτήματα που είναι σαν αντιστάσεις 

Ευχαριστώ
Άρης

----------


## kioan

1. Το σχέδιο δουλεύει με εναλλασσόμενη τάση η οποία εφαρμόζεται μεταξύ των 1 και 2 (AC IN)
2. Αυτά είναι σύμβολα ακροδεκτών, δεν είναι διακόπτες. Είναι σημεία στα οποία συνδέεται η τάση εισόδου και εξόδου.
3. Τα C3 και C4 είναι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές οι οποίοι έχουν συγκεκριμένη πολυκότητα. Γι αυτό και τα σ'υμβολα + δείχνουν τον πόλο της θετικής τάσης. Στους ακροδέκτες δείχνουν επίσης της θετική και αρνητική τάση.
4. Μεμονωμένες δίοδοι είναι, αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχουν και οι 4 μαζί ως ένα εξάρτημα που λέγεται "γέφυρα ανόρθωσης". Το σύμβολο ~ δείχνει τους κόμβους με εναλλασόμενη τάση, ενώ οι άλλοι 2 έχνουν συνεχή τάση.
5. Όπως γράφει και η υποσημείωση, το C3 είναι 2 πυκνωτές, παράλληλα συνδεδεμένοι.
6. Όπως έγραψα και στο 2. αυτά είναι ακροδέκτες
7. Είναι το LM7812 το οποίο θα μπορέσεις να το βρεις σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών
8. Νομίζω το Eagle έχει αυτήν την δυνατότητα, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα

----------


## Troller

Για το 1. δεν κατάλαβα και πολύ αυτά που είπες... τώρα που το ξανά σκέφτηκα καλά απολύεται να είναι μπαταρίες... τι δουλειά έχουν στο τροφοδοτικό μπαταρίες... αλλά τι ακριβώς είναι... σαν εξάρτημα θέλω να πω... πχ πυκνωτής; Και δεν κατάλαβα καλά τι εννοείς... στην ερώτηση μου που ακριβώς συνδέονται... πχ το 1 στους ακροδέκτες 1-2 και το άλλο στους ακροδέκτες 2-3 ή και τα 2 στους ακροδέκτες 1-2 κλπ

Όσο για το 2. εννοείς ότι από τα δύο μπαίνει το ρεύμα μέσα στο σύστημα και από τα άλλα 2 βγαίνει; 

Στο 3 μπορείς να τα γράψεις λίγο πιο... κανονικά... όχι τόσο επιστημονικά δηλαδή;

Γενικά αυτά που θα απαντήσεις σε παρακαλώ γράψτα λίγο πιο "λιανά"

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## agis68

το 1 και 2 είναι ακροδέκτες που συνδέονται με την πηγή και στη περίπτωσή σου με το *220V εναλλασόμενο !!!*
το 3 και 4 είναι οι ακροδέκτες που συνδέεις τις μπαταρίες. Γράφει DC out !
καλό και απλό πρόγραμμα πέρα πο το Eagle είναι το DipTrace που έχει και εξομειωτή. 

Πολύ σωστα στα είπε και ο Kioan στο #2 ποστ.

Επειδη φαίνεσαι άπειρος κάνε μου χάρη.....*ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ* με τα *220V* θα γίνεις *ψητος!!!!!* Στο λέω με όλη τη καλή διάθεση.

----------


## Troller

Καταρχάς δεν πρόκειται να παίξω με ρεύμα
Είμαι 14 χρονών και είμαι πολύ νέος για να πεθάνω  :Smile: 

Θέλω να φτιάξω μια πλακέτα αρχικά σε 3D και στην συνέχεια μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να την σχεδιάσω σε... μακετόχαρτο ή κάπως έτσι λέγεται 
Εμ δεν ήξερα καν ότι πρόκειται για 220V(που το κατάλαβες :Wink: 
Είπα να κάνω αυτήν την συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα προσομοίωση κυρίως επειδή ξέρω τα πιο πολλά εξαρτήματα

και οι δύο μπαταρίες μπαίνουν στο dc out (3-4); θέλω να πω η μια στο + και η άλλη στο - ή κανονικά η μεριά + και των δύο μπαταριών στο 3 και η μεριά - στο 4;

----------


## China

> το 1 και 2 είναι ακροδέκτες που συνδέονται με την πηγή και στη περίπτωσή σου με το *220V εναλλασόμενο !!!*
> το 3 και 4 είναι οι ακροδέκτες που συνδέεις τις μπαταρίες. Γράφει DC out !
> καλό και απλό πρόγραμμα πέρα πο το Eagle είναι το DipTrace που έχει και εξομειωτή. 
> 
> Πολύ σωστα στα είπε και ο Kioan στο #2 ποστ.
> 
> Επειδη φαίνεσαι άπειρος κάνε μου χάρη.....*ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ* με τα *220V* θα γίνεις *ψητος!!!!!* Στο λέω με όλη τη καλή διάθεση.




Δεν νομίζω ότι συνδέεται σε 220Volt. Μάλλον παρεμβάλλεται κάποιος μετασχηματιστής, ο οποίος υποβιβάζει την τάση.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Είναι για προσωπική σου χρήση ή για εργασία στο σχολείο? Αν θες μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε κάποιο ευκολότερο κύκλωμα που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.

Επίσης αυτά που βλέπεις σαν μπαταρίες είναι στην ουσία ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές. Είμαι πολύ πρόθυμος να σε βοηθήσω μικρέ μου φίλε σε ότι χρειαστείς αρκεί να διευκρινήσεις ακριβώς τι ζητάς.

----------


## jimnaf

> Δεν νομίζω ότι συνδέεται σε 220Volt. *Μάλλον παρεμβάλλεται* κάποιος μετασχηματιστής, ο οποίος υποβιβάζει την τάση.



*Όχι    Μάλλον………….ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ…..   παρεμβάλετε   μετασχηματιστής. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50851*

----------

FILMAN (06-05-14), 

SRF (06-05-14)

----------


## agis68

Ωπα δεν προσεξα τη παρουσία του lm7812 Σωστος....οπότε ακυρο! τα περι καψίματος και τσουρουφλισματος...αναβάλλεται!!! :Lol:

----------


## darthtony

Στο κύκλωμα αυτό βάζεις μια εναλλασόμενη τάση στην είσοδο λίγο πάνω απο 12V και στους ακροδέκτες εξόδου σου βγάζει σταθερή(συνεχή) τάση 12V μέχρι 0,5Α με την οποία τυπικά θα τροφοδοτήσεισ κάποια άλλη συσκευή/κύκλωμα. Στην είσοδο θα βάλεις έναν μετασχηματιστή 220V->14V πχ. Στη συνέχεια οι 4 δίοδοι που βλέπεις ανορθώνουν την τάση και οι πυκνωτές την εξομαλύνουν. Στη συνέχεια το ολοκληρωμένη την σταθεροποιεί ώστε να έχει μικρή κυμάτωση στην έξοδο.

----------


## China

> *Όχι    Μάλλον………….ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ…..   παρεμβάλετε   μετασχηματιστής. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50851*



Είπα να φανώ ευγενικός...

----------


## ezizu

Αυτό το σχέδιο είναι ένα κύκλωμα σταθεροποιημένου τροφοδοτικού DC με τάση εξόδου 12V. 
Τα νούμερα 1,2 και 3,4 είναι αντίστοιχα οι επαφές της εισόδου και της εξόδου του κυκλώματος.

Στα 1,2 θα πρέπει να πάρει εναλλασσόμενη τάση (AC) από το δευτερεύων κατάλληλου μετασχηματιστή (*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΧΙ ΤΑΣΗ  230V ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ*).
Η AC τάση αυτή (του δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις ) θα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα  12-13V ( και μεγαλύτερη μπορεί να είναι ,αλλά μετά θα υπάρχουν πολλές θερμικές απώλειες πάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο σταθεροποίησης και θα πρέπει να του βάλεις κατάλληλη ψύκτρα).

Τα 3,4 είναι η έξοδο συνεχούς σταθεροποιημένης τάσης (DC) 12V, το 3 είναι το (+) και το 4 είναι το (0V - GND). Εκεί (στα 3,4) μπορείς να συνδέσεις κάποιο φορτίο,ή να τροφοδοτίσεις κάποιο κύκλωμα κ.λ.π. που απαιτεί όμως ρεύμα μέχρι 0,5Α (βάσει των χαρακτηριστικών που έγραψες στο πρώτο σου ποστ). 
*ΣΤΑ 3,4 ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ.*

Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές έχουν πολικότητα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο ένας ακροδέκτης είναι ο θετικός και ο άλλος είναι ο αρνητικός, οπότε και οι ακροδέκτες θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν αντίστοιχα με την κατάλληλη θετική , αρνητική , ή μηδενική (GND) τάση (ο θετικός ακροδέκτης του ηλεκτρολυτικού πυκνωτή θα πρέπει πάντα να συνδέεται σε θετικότερη τάση ως προς τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη). 

Μπράβο σου που ψάχνεσαι και ρωτάς πριν κάνεις κάποιος λάθος (ίσως επικίνδυνο)  ,αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις και βιβλία - άρθρα σχετικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά. 
Μπορείς να αρχίσεις και με άρθρα από από το εδώ forum π.χ. :
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/cont...81%CE%AF%CE%B1

----------


## Troller

Λοιπόν μάγκες 
Το θέμα αρχίζει να παίρνει άλλες διαστάσεις
Επειδή στο μέλλον θα ασχοληθώ 100% με την ηλεκτρονική επιστήμη επαγγελματικά(ίσως και με την μηχακτρονική) κάνω κάποια πράγματα από μόνος μου
Μου ήρθε να αποφασίσω ένα κύκλωμα που μπορώ να βρω σαν σχέδιο στον Η/Υ και να το εφαρμόσω
Να δώσω λεφτά για μια πλακέτα και τα εξαρτήματα για κάτι που δεν θα λειτουργήσω ποτέ δεν χρειάζεται οπότε θα το κάνω σε μακετόχαρτο ή κάπως έτσι λέγεται προσομοίωση 
Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να μπορέσω να το σχεδιάσω σε ένα πρόγραμμα σαν κανονικό σχέδιο, μετά να το κάνω 3D και τέλος να το κάνω κανονική προσομοίωση...

Anyway το θέμα είναι ότι βρήκα αυτό το κύκλωμα σαν κάτι μέτριο προς το εύκολο... σε γενικές γραμμές το ξέρω πως λειτουργούν οι αντιστάσεις που κυρίως χρησιμοποιώ και οι πηγές ρεύματος
Πηνία, δίοδοι, τρανζίστορ δεν έχω ιδέα τι κάνουν... ξέρω πολύ λίγα πράγματα για τους πυκνωτές

Τώρα το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να μάθω και πως λειτουργεί το σύστημα πχ για ποιον λόγο υπάρχουν 4 δίοδοι συνεχόμενα και τι κάνει το ματζαφλάρι εκείνο... το IC1 που δεν θυμάμαι τι ακριβώς είναι
Θέλω να κάνω προσομοίωση κάτι που μπορώ να φτιάξω στην πραγματικότητα και να λειτουργεί με μπαταρίες |||ΟΧΙ ΡΕΥΜΑ||| ακόμη και αν δεν το κάνω στην πραγματικότητα ποτέ

Τώρα επειδή έχω ήδη καταναλώσει αρκετό χρόνο σκέψης για αυτό το κύκλωμα δεν θέλω να το αλλάξω...

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει σε γενικές γραμμές τι κάνει το πηνίο, το τρανζιστορ, ο πυκνωτής και η δίοδος και να μου αναλύσει γενικά το κύκλωμα ας το κάνει
Ξέρω τους συμβολισμούς όλων των εξαρτημάτων επάνω οπότε δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο
Το μόνο πράγμα που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα είναι οι δύο χρυσοί κύλινδροι αν είναι μπαταρίες ή όχι και ότι και αν είναι που συνδέονται... ας κάνει κάποιος επεξεργασία την εικόνα και να βάλει 2 κόκκινες γραμμές εκεί που συνδέεται η μια μεριά και εκεί που συνδέεται η άλλη (+ και -)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις όλων και για το ενδιαφέρον

ΥΓ
Όταν λέω προσομοίωση εννοώ ότι θα σχεδιάσω σε ένα κομμάτι μακετόχαρτο(αντί για πλακέτα) το σύστημα... δεν θα βάλω μπαταρίες και τέτοια επάνω... απλώς τις θέσεις θα βάλω και τα καλώδια(τα χάλκινα πράγματα εννοώ που λειτουργούν ως καλώδια)

Έχω μια μικρή εμπειρία από μαθήματα που είδα στο ιντερνετ... πήραξα ένα τηλεκατευθηνόμενο αμαξάκι και του έβαλα arduino και το έκανα να πηγαίνει μπρος πίσω δεξια αριστερά αποφεύγοντας εμπόδια... αλλά για κάποιο λόγο κάηκε... ή απλώς κάποιος το πήραξε... συνεπώς και το χάλασε 

ΥΓ 2
Πιο πάνω λέω μέτριο προς εύκολο... το εύκολο για εμένα είναι να συνδέσω μια μπαταρία, μια ανάλογη αντίσταση, ένα led και ένα bazer(μικρό ηχείο) αλλά με καλώδια αντί πλακέτας

Παρακαλώ πείτε όσο πιο απλά γίνεται για να καταλάβω και κάτι

----------


## darthtony

Τη φάση με το μακετόχαρτο δεν καταλαβαίνω γτ επιμενεις να το κάνεις. Αν θές ντε και καλά να κάνει προσομοίωση επειδή δε θες να μπλέξεις με 220V(καλή ιδέα) κάντην στον υπολγιστή ώστε να μπορείς να μετρήσεις τάσεις και να δεις κυματομορφές στα διάφορα σημεια. Αλλιώς φτιάξε κανονικά πλακέτα.(Η καλύτερα δοκίμασε κάποιο άλλο κυκλωματάκι που θα μπορείς να το δουλέψεις. Για το τί κάνει το κάθε στάδιο σου είπα συνοπτικά σε προηγούμενο ποστ αν θες πιο αναλυτικά ψάξε στο γκουγκλε για γραμμικο τροφοδοτικό ή linear power supply να βρεις πληροφορίες πως δουλεύει.

----------


## Troller

Θέλω να το κάνω γιατί δεν έχω λεφτά για να σπαταλήσω σε κάτι που δεν θα λειτουργήσω ποτέ
Θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι που θα μοιάζει με πλακέτα αλλά δεν θα είναι
Αν θέλω μπορώ να φτιάξω κανονική πλακέτα μόνος ή να αγοράσω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό
Απλά όπως σου είπα δεν χρειάζεται... στα μελλοντικά μου σχέδια έχω σκοπό να φτιάξω μια κανονική πλακέτα για να φτιάξω κουδούνι για πόρτα

Τώρα πιο πολύ το κάνω για εξοικείωση καθώς θέλω να μπορώ να μάθω να συμπυκνώνω τα εξαρτήματα μόνος πχ δεν θα είναι όπως το ασπρόμαυρο σχέδιο που πρώτα πρώτα έβγαλα αλλά πιο συμπυκνωμένα, πολύ πιο συμπυκνωμένα

Αυτό δεν είναι το θέμα, το θέμα είναι ότι ακόμη δεν έχουν λυθεί μερικές απορίες για τις οποίες έκανα το θέμα και όχι για να ακούω σχολιασμούς για αυτό που θέλω να φτιάξω  

Επίσης αυτό "Στη συνέχεια οι 4 δίοδοι που βλέπεις ανορθώνουν την τάση και οι πυκνωτές την εξομαλύνουν." δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι εννοείς το λες λίγο πιο απλά αν γίνεται;

Στην τελική οι "μπαταρίες" είναι οι πυκνωτές C3*;

----------


## ggr

Αν διαβασεις αυτο http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?...?powersupplies πιστευω οτι θα σου λυθουν καποιες αποριες αλλα το κυριοτερο θα μαθεις και κατι.
Διαβασε το λοιπον πρωτα , κι εδω ειμαστε και εμεις για οτι αποριες εχεις.

----------


## Troller

ΟΚ ευχαριστώ 
Ότι απορία δεν μου λυθεί θα την γράψω

----------


## Troller

Λοιπόν τα κατάλαβα όλα
Εκτός από τον ανορθωτή... στο σχέδιο που έβαλα εγώ η δίοδοι είναι στραμμένοι όλοι προς τα δεξιά ενώ στο link που μου έδωσες πηγαίνουν κυκλικά
Και ο πυκνωτής είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή είναι απλός πυκνωτής χωρίς πολικότητα; Γιατί στο σχέδιο μου λένε ότι είναι ηλεκτρολιτικός πυκνωτής

----------


## ezizu

Ο ανορθωτής (γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ) είναι ο ίδιος ,για να το καταλάβεις ,απλά φαντάσου το σχήμα τις γέφυρας  σαν να έχει περιστραφεί π.χ. :
GEFYRA ANORTHOSIS.JPG
Υπάρχουν πυκνωτές χωρίς πολικότητα (κεραμικοί,πολυεστερικοί  κ.λ.π.) και πυκνωτές με πολικότητα ( ηλεκτρολυτικοί, τανταλίου).
Ο κάθε τύπος από αυτούς είναι ιδανικότερος για συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις,σε διάφορα σημεία-τμήματα των ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων.
 Ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω link :

http://electronicslab.eu/el/theoria-...-pyknotis.html

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%...84%CE%AE%CF%82

http://www.ee.teihal.gr/lessons/metr..._pyknotes).pdf


Υ.Γ. Οι δυο χρυσοί κύλινδροι όπως γράφεις ,στο κύκλωμά σου είναι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές και συγκεκριμένα ο C3 ( ο οποίος είναι δυο πυκνωτές συνδεδεμένοι παράλληλα ,ώστε να προστεθεί η χωρητικότητά τους ).

----------


## Muttley Black

> Υ.Γ. Οι δυο χρυσοί κύλινδροι όπως γράφεις ,στο κύκλωμά σου είναι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές και συγκεκριμένα ο C3 ( ο οποίος είναι δυο πυκνωτές συνδεδεμένοι παράλληλα ,ώστε να προστεθεί η χωρητικότητά τους ).



Να κάνω μια ερώτηση και εγώ ο ημιμαθής. Γιατί στο κύκλωμα έχει 2 πυκνωτές (C3) παράλληλα συνδεδεμένους με σκοπό να προστεθεί η χωρητικότητά τους; Δεν θα μπορούσαμε εξαρχής να βάλουμε έναν πυκνωτή που η χωρητικότητά του να είναι το άθροισμα τον δυο πυκνωτών του κυκλώματος; Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που γίνετε αυτό;

Είναι θέμα όγκου; Θέμα μοιράσματος φορτίου και θερμοκρασιών έτσι ώστε να μην καταπονήσουμε τον έναν και μοναδικό; Επιτυγχάνουμε καλύτερη εξομάλυνση;

----------


## SRF

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση και εγώ ο ημιμαθής. Γιατί στο κύκλωμα έχει 2 πυκνωτές (C3) παράλληλα συνδεδεμένους με σκοπό να προστεθεί η χωρητικότητά τους; Δεν θα μπορούσαμε εξαρχής να βάλουμε έναν πυκνωτή που η χωρητικότητά του να είναι το άθροισμα τον δυο πυκνωτών του κυκλώματος; Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που γίνετε αυτό;
> 
> Είναι θέμα όγκου; Θέμα μοιράσματος φορτίου και θερμοκρασιών έτσι ώστε να μην καταπονήσουμε τον έναν και μοναδικό;



Σαφέστατα και μπορείς να βάλεις έναν εκεί, πχ 2200μF/25V! Τώρα γιατί έβαλε δύο? Γιατί και έτσι δουλεύει μιά χαρά, γιατί υπολογιστικά του βγήκε ακριβώς 2000μF και έβαλε δύο των 1000 για να πετύχει την ακριβή τιμή, γιατί είχε περίσσευμα πυκνωτών 1000μF (το πιθανότερο βάσει της φωτό που φαίνονται δύο ΠΑΜΠΑΛΑΙΟΙ ΦΡΑΚΟ που θα βρήκε σε στοκ δεκαετίας τουλάχιστον... και άρα... ΤΖΑΜΠΑ), γιατί οι 1000μF του έβγαιναν ίσως  φθηνότερα οι δύο από ότι ένας των 2200μF, κλπ πιθανά!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Muttley Black

> Σαφέστατα και μπορείς να βάλεις έναν εκεί, πχ 2200μF/25V! Τώρα γιατί έβαλε δύο? Γιατί και έτσι δουλεύει μιά χαρά, γιατί υπολογιστικά του βγήκε ακριβώς 2000μF και έβαλε δύο των 1000 για να πετύχει την ακριβή τιμή, γιατί είχε περίσσευμα πυκνωτών 1000μF (το πιθανότερο βάσει της φωτό που φαίνονται δύο ΠΑΜΠΑΛΑΙΟΙ ΦΡΑΚΟ που θα βρήκε σε στοκ δεκαετίας τουλάχιστον... και άρα... ΤΖΑΜΠΑ), γιατί οι 1000μF του έβγαιναν ίσως  φθηνότερα οι δύο από ότι ένας των 2200μF, κλπ πιθανά!!!



Κατανοητό και σε ευχαριστώ. Αν μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις και στο εξής ερώτημα. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κατασκευάζουμε το κύκλωμα του αρχικού σχεδίου δηλαδή με τους δυο πυκνωτές. Στην πορεία όμως μετά από χρήση ή αστοχία υλικού ο ένας εξ αυτών καταστρέφετε και όλο το φορτίο αναγκαστικά περνάει από τον δεύτερο. Τι γίνετε εκεί; Έχοντας έναν πυκνωτή στα 25v φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα καεί. Απλά δεν θα έχουμε την σωστή εξομάλυνση και μόνο αυτό; Το λέω σκεπτόμενος ότι, δεν θα ήταν πιο σωστό να είχαμε έναν πυκνωτή έτσι ώστε άμα χαλάσει να ξέρουμε ότι χάλασε και να τον αλλάξουμε. Διαφορετικά στην περίπτωση των δυο πυκνωτών θα έχουμε ένα κύκλωμα που θα δουλεύει λανθασμένα και ίσως να μην το πάρουμε ποτέ χαμπάρι.

----------


## Troller

Αν και δεν ξέρω και πολύ
Νομίζω ότι λόγο του led στο τέλος αν κάτι πάει στραβά θα καεί ή απλώς θα σβήσει άρα θα το καταλάβουμε ότι κάτι έγινε

----------


## FILMAN

Αν έχεις τη μισή χωρητικότητα από την απαιτούμενη στην εξομάλυνση, με μικρά φορτία το τροφοδοτικό θα δουλεύει κανονικά, με μεγάλα όμως η κυμάτωση θα είναι τόσο μεγάλη που θα βγαίνει και στην έξοδο, αφού η τάση εισόδου του regulator θα πέφτει πολύ παρακάτω από την ελάχιστη τιμή (περίπου 14V για το 7812).

----------


## Muttley Black

> Αν έχεις τη μισή χωρητικότητα από την απαιτούμενη στην εξομάλυνση, με μικρά φορτία το τροφοδοτικό θα δουλεύει κανονικά, με μεγάλα όμως η κυμάτωση θα είναι τόσο μεγάλη που θα βγαίνει και στην έξοδο, αφού η τάση εισόδου του regulator θα πέφτει πολύ παρακάτω από την ελάχιστη τιμή (περίπου 14V για το 7812).



Καταλαβα. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Troller

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τα μF των πυκνωτών (το C3* το ξέρω) και την εσωτερική αντίσταση του led και την αντίσταση του αντιστάτη; 
Το ic1 είναι το lm7812 αλλά ποιο μοντέλο; Το ΤΟ220V; 
Και κάτι άλλο
Στο value του μετασχηματιστή βάζουμε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τα 220V;

----------


## SRF

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τα μF των πυκνωτών (το C3* το ξέρω) και την εσωτερική αντίσταση του led και την αντίσταση του αντιστάτη; 
> Το ic1 είναι το lm7812 αλλά ποιο μοντέλο; Το ΤΟ220V; 
> Και κάτι άλλο
> Στο value του μετασχηματιστή βάζουμε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τα 220V;



Ο Μ/Τπρέπει να είναι ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 230V / 12V ~2A! Τυπικά θα χρειαζόσουν έναν με 14V δευτερεύων στην Ελλάδα (ελληνικής κατασκευής δηλαδή) αλλά και αυτός που σου γράφω μιά χαρά θα παίξει αν το ρεύμα που θα τραβήξεις τελικά στα 12 Βολτ, δεν ξεπεράσει το 0.7Α! Γενικά ένας σταθεροποιητής όπως τα 7812 απαιτεί για σωστή λειτουργία να έχει στην είσοδό το μεγαλύτερη τάση από την ονομαστική εξόδου του κατά ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 1.5V... οπότε τυπικά στους πυκνωτές 1000μ Χ2 θα πρέπει  να εμφανίζεται μια τάση περίπου >14V ακόμα και αν υπάρξει στην έξοδο φορτίο του ενός 1A!  Ο C4 γενικά θα είναι μεταξύ 10 & 100μF/16V!  Εσωτερική αντίσταση LED? κάτι άλλο θες να πεις... Γενικά ένα τυπικό ΛΕΝΤ των 5mm που συνήθως βρίσκεις με το κιλό στα καταστήματα απαιτεί *στα άκρα του περίπου 1.4V* για να ανάψει έστω. Σε αυτήν τάση θα τραβάει τυπικά ως ένα *ρεύμα ~20mA*! Αυτό λοιπόν είναι το ζητούμενο σου που θα πρέπει να παρέχεις με την πτώση τάσεως που θα δημιουργηθεί από την εν σειρά με το ΛΕΝΤ αντίσταση R1! Αυτή θα πρέπει να "φάει" από τα +12V της εξόδου του σταθεροποιητή 7812, τόσα βόλτ ώστε μετά από αυτήν στην ΑΝΟΔΟ του ΛΕΝΤ να υπάρξουν ~1.4 (άντε 1.6) Βολτ όταν το ΛΕΝΤ ενώ το ΛΕΝΤ θα προσπαθεί να "τραβήξει" μέσω αυτής τα 20 ή και 25 έστω mA του! Δηλαδή αυτή αντίσταση *στα άκρα της* για να ανάβει το ΛΕΝΤ θα πρέπει να έχει τελικά ~  10.5V (12V-1.5V LED = 10.5V R1)!!! 
Εδώ έρχεται λοιπόν η χρήσή ενός "διαλογισμού" όπου συγκεντρωνόμαστε και αναφωνούμε όλοι μαζί... Ωωωωωμμμμμ !!!! 

Ohhhmmm.JPG

----------


## Troller

Μια άλλη ερωτησούλα...
Οι ακροδέκτες vcc και gnd είναι τα αντίστοιχα + και - για DC
Οι ακροδέκτες για AC πως λέγονται; 
Και οι vdd και vss τι είναι;

----------


## China

Οι ακροδέκτες AC είναι απλά ακροδέκτες AC και είναι η εναλλασσόμενη τάση που θες να ανορθώσεις, να εξομαλύνεις και να σταθεροποιήσεις για να καταλήξεις σε DC τάση.
Οι όροι Vdd και Vss αναφέρονται σε DC τάσεις τροφοδοσίας συστήματος ή εξαρτήματος. Η Vdd είναι πάντα θετική ως προς την γη και η Vss είναι ή 0 ή συμπληρωματική της Vdd δηλαδή -Vdd.

----------


## Troller

OK ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Να πω εδώ ότι τα Vcc, Vee, Vdd και Vss αναφέρονται γενικά σε ακροδέκτες τροφοδοσίας ολοκληρωμένων κυκλωμάτων, όπου τα δυο πρώτα αναφέρονται σε ολοκληρωμένα που περιέχουν διπολικά τρανζίστορ και οι δείκτες c και e αναφέρονται στους συλλέκτες και τους εκπομπούς αντίστοιχα, οπότε, προκειμένου για ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ, στον συλλέκτη θα έχει κανείς τη θετική τάση και στον εκπομπό την αρνητκή, οπότε Vcc θα είναι η θετική τάση τροφοδοσίας του ολοκληρωμένου και Vee η αρνητική (που μπορεί να είναι η γείωση, ή αρνητική τάση ως προς γείωση).

Αντίστοιχα οι όροι Vdd και Vss αναφέρονται σε ολοκληρωμένα MOS όπου εκεί τα (Ν-channel) MOSFET αντί για συλλέκτες (c) και εκπομπούς (e) έχουν εκροές (d) και πηγές (s) αντίστοιχα.

----------

Αποστόλης1 (23-05-14)

----------

